# my new protien skimmer



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

its kinda big and ugly, but if it helps it will be worth it. in this picture you can see the foam collection cup sticking thru the hood. I had to cut a round hole for it to fit. (I messed up a little so I had to patch up the elongated hole with a piece of plastic I already cut off and siliconed it back into place)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres a closeup


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

here is a top view, you can see the collection cup and the patch to the right.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cool..i hate skimmers thats go into the tanks..imo....just takes space and it looks ugly but that just me..glad you like it..i have one on my 35 hew but i cut out a hole on top and bought a hang-on..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what does it do?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i see nemo


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> what does it do?


 it removes organic waste before it can break down into nitrate (this will mean your water stays cleaner longer and less water changes)

it is like a powerhead atached to a large tube. the powerhead produces a foamy substance that collects in the top, this is the crap that you empty out, and all the good water goes out the bottom.as far as I know this only works with salt water.

this is my first protien skimmer, so im not sure what to expect.this tank is looking way too cramped, its almost time for a larger salt water tank.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NEVER WANTED TO DO SALT WATER HEARD ITS VERY HARD BUT THEY ARE NICE AND EXPENSIVE


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> NEVER WANTED TO DO SALT WATER HEARD ITS VERY HARD BUT THEY ARE NICE AND EXPENSIVE


 actually they are not that hard to start...its the maintance expensive and fish prices that hurt..


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

haha! I'd disagree. I think they are a bitch to start, but real easy to maintain once established correctly









Starting one is an even bigger pain for FW guys who thing the cross over is nothing more than adding salt to a FW tank, then having to relearn and redo a lot as you go along. Not saying that happened to me or anything









Congrats on the skimmer. They can be life savers. Especially if you ever keep anything that can release toxins in the tank.


----------

